# ICD-9 code for Renal vein entrapment syndrome?



## Love Coding! (Mar 6, 2013)

Renal vein entrapment syndrome also goes by Nutcracker syndrome, and mesoaortic compression of the left renal vein.

Thank you!  This is very challenging, could not come up with anything.  If someone knows of an alternative code please let me know... 

Denise


----------



## Kisalyn (Mar 6, 2013)

That's an interesting one. I didn't find anything under the keywords. Maybe, go with disease --> vein = 459.89 (Other specified disorders of circulatory system) or compression --> vein= 459.2 (compression of vein).


----------



## Love Coding! (Mar 6, 2013)

Kisalyn said:


> That's an interesting one. I didn't find anything under the keywords. Maybe, go with disease --> vein = 459.89 or compression --> vein= 459.2.



Hi!  Thank you so much for replying..this is tough one.  I considered that but it reflects outside of the renal vein description.  I tell you I combed my ICD-9 book back and forth, also the internet.  These were the terms I was searching for:

Compression, vein 
Renal vein compression
Nutcracker syndrome

plus others... 

I hope others can give us some direction


----------



## Kisalyn (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, I'll take another stab and mention that if you can't come up with anything and it's more related to the kidney, you may have to default to just going with disease --> renal. Hopefully, others will be able to comment! Good luck


----------



## Love Coding! (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks! Me too...


----------



## Love Coding! (Mar 11, 2013)

*Any guidance?*

Does anyone know which direction I should go to find an ICD-9 code for this diagnosis? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Denise


----------



## detlb (Jun 5, 2014)

*Renal Vein Transposition -Nutcracker Syndrome*

Were you able to find a CPT and ICD-9 code for this procedure?  I am having trouble.


----------

